# PTAT Didn't Record



## Woolaroc (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey, my PTAT didn't record tonight, and I don't know why. Also I can't tell what the space remaining on that partition is. I see where it says size remaining on the normal DVR, but not the PTAT one.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As of software version P217, PTAT uses the same portion of the disk as the rest of "your" programs. Only the pre-downloaded DISH on Demand content is in the non-user portion.

If you go to Menu then Transfer you should see a total space around 1231 GB.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That sounds like the theoretical split now must be 1.25 TB for User + PTAT, and 750 GB for the reserved like the VOD and such?

I wonder how much PTAT takes of that space if you let it go for all 4 channels for all 8 possible days... random guess here, but maybe close to 1/3 of that 1.25 TB might get eaten by PTAT?


----------



## Woolaroc (Oct 22, 2010)

James Long said:


> As of software version P217, PTAT uses the same portion of the disk as the rest of "your" programs. Only the pre-downloaded DISH on Demand content is in the non-user portion.
> 
> If you go to Menu then Transfer you should see a total space around 1231 GB.


Interesting. So I have plenty of space then. Why didn't it record tonight?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Your receiver should give the reason ... look in your "Daily Schedule" and scroll back to the PrimeTime Anytime event. (If you have skipped events hidden, unhide skip.)

What is the reason given?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I wonder how much PTAT takes of that space if you let it go for all 4 channels for all 8 possible days... random guess here, but maybe close to 1/3 of that 1.25 TB might get eaten by PTAT?


Less. Even with the Olympics stretching PTAT to four hours per night, five hours on Sunday and recording all four networks it isn't taking up 1/3 of the space. I have other recordings on my drive (at least 50 hours of HD) and it is still only 28% full.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> Less. Even with the Olympics stretching PTAT to four hours per night, five hours on Sunday and recording all four networks it isn't taking up 1/3 of the space. I have other recordings on my drive (at least 50 hours of HD) and it is still only 28% full.


Cool. That's good to know. I was thinking about now that you can configure it to record fewer days or less channels if there would be significant savings of space to drop a few days or a channel if you are pretty sure nothing will be on that you want to watch.

I was thinking if my own viewing habits... and I hardly watch anything on NBC now... and barely anything on ABC really. Most of my OTA watching outside of sports is CBS and FOX, plus I watch Supernatural on CW which for the purposes of PTAT doesn't matter.

So I would be tempted to drop ABC and NBC from the every night schedule but if it is maybe 25% or so of the space, I might be tempted to just let it fly in case something comes on that I wasn't expecting.

Lack of OTA is really a deal-breaker for me at the moment though, since I watch Supernatural and will be giving Arrow a shot on CW this season... so I need OTA for my local CW in HD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Here is quotas info - each first line is taken from text file (quota_health.txt) each second line is taken from bin (dsk_quota.tbl)

Note: 
- sector size is 512 bytes
- initially user's space (back to 2010) was ~550 GB [TVENT:1073741824]
- later it was expanded to ~1.5 TB [TVENT:3221225472].

The initial quota from first days of using (v s1.08 Oct 2010), practically not used that time:


Name|Max %%?|Rsv [sectors]|Left [%?]|Max[sectors]|?|Used [%%?]|Used [sectors]|Note
HELPME|	1|	429496320|	-|-|-|	0|	0|||
.|	1|	429496320| 1|	429496320| 0|-|-|

FAKE|	0|	1024|	-|-|-|	0|	0|||
.|	0|	1024| 0|	1024| 0|-|-|

TVENT|	14|	1073741824|-|-|-|	0|	0|user & PTA|
.|	14|	1073741824|	14|	1073741824|	0|-|-|

USERS|	0|	1|-|-|-|	0|	0|?|
.|	0|	1|	0|	1|	0|-|-|

DISCO|	0|	966368256|-|-|-| 0|	0|???|
.|	0|	966368256| 0|	966368256|	0|-|-|

VODMV|	82|	1073741824|-|-|-|	0|	0|VOD|
.|	82|	1073741824|	82|	1073741824|	0|-|-|




Name|Max %%?|Rsv [sectors]|Left [%?]|Max [sectors]|?|Used [%%?]|Used [sectors]|Note
FAKE|	0|	1024|	-|-|-|	0|	0|||
.|	0|	1024| 0|	1024| 0|-|-|

VODMV|	82|	1073741824|-|-|-|	62|	1265369088|VOD|
.|	82|	1073741824|	19|	4103340032|	0|-|-|

STBADS|	2|	2147483648|-|-|-|	0|	0|?|
.|	2|	2147483648|	2|	2147483648|	0|-|-|

BBMP|	54|	0|-|-|-| 44|	2930987008|BlockBuster|
.|	54|	0| 9|	1363980288|	0|-|-|

TVENT|	3|	3221225472|-|-|-|	0|	2856599552|user & PTA|
.|	3|	3221225472|	3|	3221225472|	0|-|-|

After 7 days with PTA and Dl-ing 6 free BB:


Name|Max %%?|Rsv [sectors]|Left [%?]|Max [sectors]|?|Used [%%?]|Used [sectors]|Note
FAKE|	0|	1024|	-|-|-|	0|	0|||
.|	0|	1024| 0|	1024| 0|-|-|

VODMV|	82|	1073741824|-|-|-|	63|	1206743040|VOD|
.|	82|	1073741824|	18|	4161966080|	0|-|-|

STBADS|	2|	2147483648|-|-|-|	0|	0|?|
.|	2|	2147483648|	2|	2147483648|	0|-|-|

BBMP|	54|	0|-|-|-| 42|	1622261760|BlockBuster|
.|	54|	0| 9|	1363980288|	0|-|-|

TVENT|	3|	3221225472|-|-|-|	0|	0|user & PTA|
.|	3|	3221225472|	3|	3221225472|	0|-|-|

After a few weeks with PTA and more BBMP downloads; total size of PTA & BBMV recordings is 238 GB, VOD - 462 GB:


Name|Max %%?|Rsv [sectors]|Left [%?]|Max [sectors]|?|Used [%%?]|Used [sectors]|Note
FAKE|	0|	1024|	-|-|-|	0|	0|||
.|	0|	1024| 0|	1024| 0|-|-|

VODMV|	82|	1073741824|-|-|-|	66|	1144074240|VOD|
.|	82|	1073741824|	15|	4103340032|	0|-|-|

STBADS|	2|	2147483648|-|-|-|	0|	0|?|
.|	2|	2147483648|	2|	2147483648|	0|-|-|

BBMP|	54|	0|-|-|-| 41|	1542660096|BlockBuster|
.|	54|	0| 12|	2752307200|	0|-|-|

TVENT|	3|	3221225472|-|-|-|	0|	0|user & PTA|
.|	3|	3221225472|	3|	3221225472|	0|-|-|

Perhaps someone has knowledge of such quota's tables ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> That sounds like the theoretical split now must be 1.25 TB for User + PTAT, and 750 GB for the reserved like the VOD and such?
> 
> I wonder how much PTAT takes of that space if you let it go for all 4 channels for all 8 possible days... random guess here, but maybe close to 1/3 of that 1.25 TB might get eaten by PTAT?


I see 462 GB data in the folder, ~250 events; I didn't evaluated these files - perhaps some of them push-VOD.

After looking into esXXXXXX.bm files I found all of them came from "FVOD" source. Perhaps it's just ch1/501 movies.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> So I would be tempted to drop ABC and NBC from the every night schedule but if it is maybe 25% or so of the space, I might be tempted to just let it fly in case something comes on that I wasn't expecting.


My guess would be 15-20% for all four networks, all eight nights. A GB per hour would work out to 10% without any extra hours ... the extra hours for the Olympics and a feed slightly larger than the GB per hour could reach the 15-20% estimate.



P Smith said:


> Perhaps someone has knowledge of such quota's tables ?


I'm sure someone has knowledge ... my wild guesses:
VODMV - VOD Movies (channel 501/channel 1)
STBADS - Set Top Box Ads (ads inserted at the receiver level)
BBMP - BlockBuster Movie Pack
TVENT - TV Entertainment (on demand)


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> That sounds like the theoretical split now must be 1.25 TB for User + PTAT, and 750 GB for the reserved like the VOD and such?
> 
> I wonder how much PTAT takes of that space if you let it go for all 4 channels for all 8 possible days... random guess here, but maybe close to 1/3 of that 1.25 TB might get eaten by PTAT?


I looked at some 1 hr HD shows and found results like 1.56GB for The Glades to 2.5GB for CSI/NY so maybe 2.25GB/hr may be a decent estimate. For 8 days of 3 hr/night programming that would make about 216GB, plus an extra 9 or 2 for Sunday night(s). Looks like about 225GB and I understand that E* is thinking 250.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So far hard-coded sizes are:
- Partition 1 (system files): 25 GiB
- Partition 2 (events): 50 GiB
-- Folders:
-- *"AV_REQ_HD"*: user's space, PTAT
-- *"DNLA"*: audio/images/thumbs/video
-- *"ES_RESERVED"*: "FVOD" only ie ch1/501
- Partition 3 (real time extension of P2; hold just a content of P2 files) - 1925 GiB


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm trying decipher the table by taking three variants (month ago, a couple weeks ago and last days), but something is not kosher; while VODMV %% is declining, then last number is raising, but for BBMP it's going other way ...
If the big number are sectors, then I calculated size in GB for easy count.

```
VODMV:   82%,  1,073,741,824  (  512 GB);   19%,  4,103,340,032  (1,957 GB).
   VODMV:   82%,  1,073,741,824  (  512 GB);   18%,  4,161,966,080  (1,985 GB).
   VODMV:   82%,  1,073,741,824  (  512 GB);   15%,  4,224,634,880  (2,014 GB).

    BBMP:   54%,              0  (    0 GB);    9%,  1,363,980,288  (  650 GB).
    BBMP:   54%,              0  (    0 GB);   11%,  2,672,705,536  (1,274 GB).
    BBMP:   54%,              0  (    0 GB);   12%,  2,752,307,200  (1,312 GB).
 
   TVENT:    3%,  3,221,225,472  (1,536 GB);    3%,    364,625,920  (  174 GB).
   TVENT:    3%,  3,221,225,472  (1,536 GB);    3%,  3,221,225,472  (1,536 GB).
   TVENT:    3%,  3,221,225,472  (1,536 GB);    3%,  3,221,225,472  (1,536 GB).
```


----------

